# Looking for Senior IT Solutions Consulting/Architect/PM Roles



## ihatejam (May 9, 2008)

Hi All,

My wife has recently taken up a post in Dubai and I've moved the kids over a few weeks ago. So now I have to find a job for myself, which is where I need a bit of help. I am still employed in the UK by a Fortune 500 company who don't really want me to leave, but the situ is not ideal though.

I have around 16 years of IT related experience - lots of networking and email systems; Team Management; Project Management; Solution Selling; lots of international experience (UK, South Africa, Ireland, Germany, Netherlands, USA, Canada) including some work in Dubai around a decade ago. Originally South African - have been based in the UK for around 10 years now and have a UK passport. 

Any tried and tested advice on where I could start looking? Have established that the employment agencies are not getting me very far. Also hear that many roles are filled thru referrals and are not necessarily even advertised...

Thanks in advance


----------



## Geordie Armani (Jan 24, 2008)

you have only just moved here? I thought you had been here years judging by the information you have been giving out ! Welcome to Dubai.


----------



## ihatejam (May 9, 2008)

hehe - Thanks! so thats yet another skill - I'm a quick learner !!


----------



## Geordie Armani (Jan 24, 2008)

suppose so!! I love Jam by the way !!


----------



## ihatejam (May 9, 2008)

[sorry bout the late reply - am in Tokyo at the moment and am just barely catching up with my emails]

ok ok - I don't really hate jam - just not too much of it. Now if it was peanut butter - hmmm Dutch Calve peanut butter - yum!

So back to the original Q - any advice on where the best place would be to start looking for IT related jobs? My CV seems to disappear into a black hole when I apply for anything over in Dubai. Right now I don't have the time to stalk these people into submission after I send my CV off .


----------



## stemck2001 (Apr 9, 2008)

are you itil certified??


----------



## ihatejam (May 9, 2008)

nope - sorry.


----------



## stellamandehou (Sep 22, 2007)

Hi I would suggest you contact Andreas Armeniakos at Stanton Chase International; he is an IT Recruitment Specialist and might have something good for you. Tell him you found his details from Stella.

Good luck


----------



## stellamandehou (Sep 22, 2007)

ihatejam said:


> Hi All,
> 
> My wife has recently taken up a post in Dubai and I've moved the kids over a few weeks ago. So now I have to find a job for myself, which is where I need a bit of help. I am still employed in the UK by a Fortune 500 company who don't really want me to leave, but the situ is not ideal though.
> 
> ...


Hi I would suggest you contact Andreas Armeniakos at Stanton Chase International; he is an IT Recruitment Specialist and might have something good for you. Tell him you found his details from Stella.

Good luck


----------



## ihatejam (May 9, 2008)

Many thanks Stella! I'll contact him shortly.


----------

